# Baal Predator Conversion



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, another piece of my blood angels army... its coming together. Here's the baal pred. Hope you like it! C&C always appreciated.










































EDIT: Pics are very washed out, and the highlighting got kind of lost in it. I'll try taking some darker photos...


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I really like it, the red highlighting is ace, The green blood drop looks abit weird though, but i guess thats a problem as you can't paint red on red.

The weathering is also top notch.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Barnster said:


> I really like it, the red highlighting is ace, The green blood drop looks abit weird though, but i guess thats a problem as you can't paint red on red.
> 
> The weathering is also top notch.


That's typically what's used for BA since you're right, red on red would look dumb. I've seen green and purple, and I much prefer green.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Personally I would have gone for a bone colour on the blood drop, but I do bone for 99% of my detail work.

I really like this, this is a good conversion. +rep.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great conversion idea. Paint job is great, and I do like the use of the vindicator dozer blade.

I assume you still use the turret rules for the twin linked assault cannon?

Nice freedhand on the top as well.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome! another nice piece  Your freehand is improving every time i see something new from you Salio. Make sure you post more 

..oh and have some rep


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Wicked conversion in so many ways. Simple idea and superb execution! I could see it towering down the streets in urban warfare.

The only sad part is the fact that the assault cannon would suffer LOS in games otherwise I'd probably snatch the idea right away :grin:

I second that the weathering is top, and I for one like the green freehand, it adds alot of character to the vehicle.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I really, really like this. 

It's so simple, yet it looks so great, and really looks different then a classic predator. The paintjob is pretty nice too. I like the freehand and the weathering, especially on the dozer blade. I might steal this idea for a couple of preds for my Iron Warriors, as I've wanted to field some in apoc games but haven't figured out what to make them look like to give them more of a siege feel. 

Overall, great idea!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

A great idea and executed well. Good to see the extra detail that went into this piece. I especially like the bullet holes in the dozer blade. +rep


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys! All these responses get my psyked for painting more of my crap! Here's an army picture, just because I thought it was about time I took one.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is an awesome conversion.Simple but effective and it looks absolutely seamless. Fine work indeed.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a beastly conversion, i love it. The freehand is also very nicely done.

What parts did you use? I'm not that familiar with some of the vehicle kits.

If you don't mind the plagiarism i'd love to make a firey version for my sallies at some point.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

From what i can tell it is a vindicator kit with the tl Asscans instead of the demolisher cannon and a pair of standard pred sponsons. Its a bloody good idea.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I really enjoy that baal conversion; it's different, but looks like it would be a style of tank that would be used. Excellent!

And the army looks magnificent too, give yourself a pat on the back for that.

Here's some rep for it all, thoroughly deserved


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent Idea ... I like interesting new kit bashes. Great work on the free hand work as well.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Varakir said:


> That is a beastly conversion, i love it. The freehand is also very nicely done.
> 
> What parts did you use? I'm not that familiar with some of the vehicle kits.
> 
> If you don't mind the plagiarism i'd love to make a firey version for my sallies at some point.


Plagiarism is encouraged! I'd love to see a sallies version. Its pretty much a baal predator kid with a vindicator dozer blade. Thats really it. I shaved down the back of the assault cannons, glued it to the front of the pred, did some tweaking with the dozer blade to get it to fit, and just built the rest of it like a normal baal pred.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Salio said:


> Plagiarism is encouraged! I'd love to see a sallies version. Its pretty much a baal predator kid with a vindicator dozer blade. Thats really it. I shaved down the back of the assault cannons, glued it to the front of the pred, did some tweaking with the dozer blade to get it to fit, and just built the rest of it like a normal baal pred.


Awesome, i was worried i might need 3 kits or something.

This will definitely be going on my list of things to do :victory:


----------

